

How Trigger.io Forge works and why we’re proud of it - jamesbrady
https://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2012/01/26/how-forge-works-and-why-were-proud-of-it/

======
yesimahuman
In some respects this is similar to what Appcelerator Titanium does with
Titanium Studio. I don't know how the CI stuff compares though, and I really
like that Trigger focuses on command line tools rather than IDE extensions.
I'm excited to try it out.

The post was a little confusing though: do you only have to build the native
parts once, and then you can update your HTML/Javscript/CSS any time you like
and the app will automatically update?

~~~
jamesbrady
Some changes you make to your app configuration can affect what we need to do
in the native code, so when that happens we have to go and do a rebuild on our
servers.

When you're hacking away on your own code - JavaScript, HTML and CSS - no re-
compilation is required and you can have a new app up and running on your
device in a matter of seconds.

We think speeding up that development cycle is one of the keys things we need
to deliver on to keep our customers happy.

~~~
yesimahuman
How do you make it easy for me to update the app once it's live (or do I still
have to do that by hand)? Do I have to submit a new app to the stores every
time I want to push an update?

~~~
amirnathoo
Currently, you'd still have to upload new versions to the store manually.

We're working on tools to ease that process also, but wanted to stay focused
on the simplicity of the initial build process for our initial launch.

------
blueski
This is looking really interesting. I'm a web developer and dabbled with
Phonegap/Appcelerator before - would happily trade complexity for simple
command line tools and speed. Being able to output browser plugins from the
same code is a nice extra too.

~~~
obituary_latte
Ditto here. However, I'd be interested to know whether this follows the
PhoneGap approach with iOS of essentially using webkit to dump your content
into, or the Titanium approach of actually generating Objective-C...

~~~
jamesbrady
Architecturally, we're more similar to PhoneGap than Appcelerator: we do use
the native WebView as a container for the app.

There's a million things to talk about and this margin is too narrow: I might
do a deeper dive in a follow-up post...

~~~
obituary_latte
10-4, thanks for the response. Congrats, and best of luck.

------
overshard
I'm really looking forward to developing some apps with this. I'm really
familiar with HTML, JS and CSS. This makes it so much easier for me to build
Android and iOS apps together, hopefully this really speeds up my Mobile app
development time with little to no performance problems as a result.

------
retube
Somewhat ironically :) this link doesn't load in Internet Explorer [1]:
"Internet Explorer cannot display the page"

1\. At work

~~~
jamesbrady
What version of IE? Looks OK for me on IE9 (and IE7/8 mode)...

Can you get to our main site <https://trigger.io/> ?

~~~
retube
It's IE8. Get the same with your front page: "IE cannot display the page"

